
Worst Flooding in Decades Raises Concerns over China’s Three Gorges Dam - cjdrake
https://www.wsj.com/articles/worst-flooding-in-decades-raises-concerns-over-chinas-three-gorges-dam-11595337875
======
mikece
Non-paywall version: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-floods-
threegorges/...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-floods-
threegorges/record-floods-raise-questions-about-chinas-three-gorges-dam-
idUSKCN24F0E2)

